# We will be able to keep our data when we move to vB



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2010)

The following data will be kept:

- Usernames
- Email Addresses
- Join dates
- Threads / posts with dates
- Some profile stuff like Location

NOT passwords.  Right before we move, JeremyBot will PM you your temporary password. NOT PMs.  But you will be able to login here to view them whenever.  I will also keep PMing open for some time so you can PM me here if something went wrong while you were trying to login to the new forum, etc.  Some threads with tens of thousands of posts may not transfer if they break JeremyBot.  Not Bells; we are starting over with them.

Free name changes when we first move.

User IDs- I'm not sure.  When I did a test, most of them were in the right order, but some were randomly misplaced.  For example, Bulerias had ID #1, and I was in the two thousands.

We might lock most threads after we move so it still feels new and fresh.  What do you think?

Also, the transfer takes about 3 days, so the final posts at TBT ZB will not be transferred.  I'm not sure how soon we will move after the data transfer, but whatever is posted between then will obviously not move over.


----------



## Pear (Dec 11, 2010)

I wuv woo Jeremy. =3


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks to Shrimpkid of NSider2 for tipping me off on this method.


----------



## Josh (Dec 11, 2010)

Cool news, Too bad I can't change my name (Someone else is called Josh without period).

And no posts transfer?
inb4someoneraging


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Cool news, Too bad I can't change my name (Someone else is called Josh without period).
> 
> And no posts transfer?
> inb4someoneraging


Posts ARE transferring, lol.  Do you mean PMs?

Maybe we will allow name changes of current names depending when they last logged in (it would have to be years and they'd have to not have many posts).... and that would probably cost more Bells, lol.


----------



## Josh (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, 

Anyway, I just found out that no one is called Josh anymore, Now I can change my name


----------



## Trundle (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh kewl. :3


----------



## Princess (Dec 11, 2010)

Wooooo.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds good but I don't personally think that topics should be transferred over, but hey it's your site


----------



## Elliot (Dec 11, 2010)

YAAAY : D


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 11, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Sounds good but I don't personally think that topics should be transferred over, but hey it's your site


^^^

makes it more of a fresh start.

maybe all but the most active topics are moved + locked, while active ones/ones with more than X amount of posts/pages (within a certain time frame) = unlocked?..  eh.

cool beans to know that all this info isn't for naught.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 11, 2010)

D'aww, I wanted to have a member number in the top 200 or so. 

Oh and in regards to:



			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would a member that has 8 posts and hasn't logged on in more than 2 years apply to this?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 11, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> D'aww, I wanted to have a member number in the top 200 or so.


To be honest I kind if agree, I was sort of in favour of starting from scratch becauseafter all it is a brand new site.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 11, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not sure and definitely don't speak for the admins, but i think they're trying to make the change as clean as possible, so that it feels like the change never happened to begin with.

otherwise we'd already be over there, i'm fairly certain.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 11, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right I think, I hear ya.
Anyway, on with the show!


----------



## Marcus (Dec 11, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right I think, I hear ya.
Anyway, on with the show!


----------



## AndyB (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice to hear you found a way.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 11, 2010)

Cool. Can't wait for the change to happen then.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you mean our actual post-count will be transferred?
Will the members who have never been on be deleted. That would seriously be better.


----------



## Joe (Dec 11, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the new site!


----------



## Mino (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow, I'm impressed.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 11, 2010)

I love you Jeremy


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 11, 2010)

So post counts are moving, too? 

And I had another question, but I forgot it.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2010)

yea


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> yea


Are signatures moving, too?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, that sounds awesome! Thanks for all your hard work. =D


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 11 2010, 03:43:14 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't... Really care.

Now it won't feel as new and fresh :/


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bawwww.

Oh well.


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2010)

- Usernames: Explain?
- Email Addresses: Explain?
- Join dates: Explain?
- Threads / posts with dates: Explain?
- Some profile stuff like Location: Explain?

So we keep out posts we have here when we move?

And to make this clear I have reason to believe I was born blonde but then had plastic surgery on my head which changed my hair color


----------



## Westie (Dec 11, 2010)

Wait, is the new site up already? o_o


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> - Usernames: Explain?
> - Email Addresses: Explain?
> - Join dates: Explain?
> - Threads / posts with dates: Explain?
> ...


So when the new forum opens there will be a user called Jake. who has the same email address and join date as you.  All of your threads will be there too.

You will be PMed the password to the account.



> Wait, is the new site up already? o_o



Nope.  Working on it.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 11, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what if I join as a different username on the same E-mail address?


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> So when the new forum opens there will be a user called Jake. who has the same email address and join date as you.  All of your threads will be there too.
> 
> You will be PMed the password to the account.


that's so.. cold. :<

no love involved in filling out your info yet another time D:


----------



## Elliot (Dec 11, 2010)

I guess people who have TBT advertisements on youtube have to change it or delete it


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk.  We'll worry about that later.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll have to make a thread about who you were after you change your username in the new forum.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 11, 2010)

The feeling of the freshness of a clean, new forum is gone.


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 11 2010, 08:07:43 PM]I'll have to make a thread about who you were after you change your username in the new forum.


No, that's why there's an introduction board;


"Hi, I'm Jake, on the old TBT I was known as 'Jake.'"
Or """""""" I was not on the old TBT"""


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 11, 2010)

all should be locked, it will keep a wonderful archive of the past, while allowing everything to start anew


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 11, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> all should be locked, it will keep a wonderful archive of the past, while allowing everything to start anew


Can we keep popular threads and threads with lots of pages?


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 11, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> The feeling of the freshness of a clean, new forum is gone.


an option could be a locked board that has all the old/archived threads, while mods have the ability to sort out what's still active, and what's old.

everything would be old by default, so someone could PM a mod if the thread needed to be bumped, so to speak.

i dunno.  sure there's already plans and whatnot.


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 11 2010, 09:46:54 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jake.  knows what Nook is thinking of ;p


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 11, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohohohohoho.

I've always loved that thread and I occasionally look back into the old pages and relive the good old times....good times.....


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2010)

It use to get like 50 or 100+ pages a day


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 11, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> It use to get like 50 or 100+ pages a day


But now that most of the regulars are gone, it's starting to die.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 11 2010, 11:50:54 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*death stares Nigel*

speaking of which... Is he signed up to the new forums like all the other Mods are? Will he even exist on the new forums? GIVE ME ANSWERS, HE IS GOD!!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Storm - just to clarify:
Will I still be able to log in to TBT in the future (not just the next couple weeks, but forever?)
Will I be able to view my PMs on this forum (kind of related to above question)


Thanks


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Storm - just to clarify:
> Will I still be able to log in to TBT in the future (not just the next couple weeks, but forever?)
> Will I be able to view my PMs on this forum (kind of related to above question)
> 
> ...


You still call him Storm?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Storm - just to clarify:
> Will I still be able to log in to TBT in the future (not just the next couple weeks, but forever?)
> Will I be able to view my PMs on this forum (kind of related to above question)
> 
> ...


yeah, but no posting


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, thanks.  and on a new domain or still on this one?


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 12 2010, 01:07:55 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're bosom buddies back from '05. Of course he does  They overreact lots  So they call each other they're old school names.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The current (ZB) forum will be on a different domain eventually.  Maybe just it's original ZB domain? idk


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess his name is jeremy now...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 11 2010, 11:50:54 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


80% posts in that thread are

"click please" "looking for blah"


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now it is.

Back then it was about 55%.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 12 2010, 01:33:21 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys overreacted. I was talking about the General Chat thread in The EPIC...


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2010)

The Pokemon egg thread and the General Chat EPIC thread almost broke JeremyBot and may or may not make it over.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2010)

Doesn't bother me so I don't need to overreact. But what do you mean by 'broke JeremyBot' was it so much posts he/she/it overreacted? Explain please?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2010)

Idk it had some errors and the fan on my computer started getting faster and it was making my whole computer slow...

In the rest run, the egg thread made it over but the EPIC thread did not.  It's possible neither do though... we'll see...


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2010)

So the fan in your computer overreacted and went to fast?

What is a fan in a computer anyway? Could you explain that too? Is it something that cools it down so it doesn't overheat?


----------



## Princess (Dec 12, 2010)

Jeremy Bot can't handle the greatness of General Chat.
We should get EPIC for free btw.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh *censored.2.0*face, that's right... Groups cost Bell -_-' *overreacts*


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 12, 2010)

If we're losing all our *censored.2.0*.
All our 3100 pages of awesome spammy *censored.2.0*.
We demand EPIC for free.

Also, what about warn levels and banned members?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2010)

The Egg Thread made it over?

Score!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh awesome, is their an exact day of when were transfering ?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2010)

I have ideas for new groups.

Of course, a Youtube Group and EPIC and maybe Team Rocket.
Maybe an SSBB group or a MKW group.
Or there could be some sort of art group.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 12 2010, 11:43:36 AM]I have ideas for new groups.
> 
> Of course, a Youtube Group and EPIC and maybe Team Rocket.
> Maybe an SSBB group or a MKW group.
> Or there could be some sort of art group.


Groups should be for things that the rest of the forum is fed up of hearing about, or for people to discuss a very specific thing.

Too many video game groups would be bad.
We already have a board for people to post all their artsy stuff.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 12 2010, 11:43:36 AM]I have ideas for new groups.
> 
> Of course, a Youtube Group and EPIC and maybe Team Rocket.
> Maybe an SSBB group or a MKW group.
> Or there could be some sort of art group.


I think everybody can make groups. You just need bells. At least it is like this on some other vBulletin forums I have been on.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 12, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I think too many groups would just ruin the forums :/


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then just add one new group.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 12 2010, 11:53:23 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*eye roll*


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 12, 2010)

the only group that should exist should be game groups, logically.  shouldn't be any private groups that have hidden forums, as that's just BS, imo.  it's easy enough to ignore those threads if you don't want to read them, and you can minimize the front/main page, as well.

srs bzns.

just make groups so people can connect easier, and past that, let the social clubs learn who's who.

only other thing could be timezones, but i really dislike the "mod's choice" thing that's going on, right now.  oh well.

/*censored.2.0* nobody cares about


----------



## Westie (Dec 12, 2010)

:U Can we get the new TBT as a Christmas present on Christmas Eve? LOL


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 12, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> the only group that should exist should be game groups, logically.  shouldn't be any private groups that have hidden forums, as that's just BS, imo.  it's easy enough to ignore those threads if you don't want to read them, and you can minimize the front/main page, as well.
> 
> srs bzns.
> 
> ...


But...
By your logic you could just 'ignore' the game threads

The EPIC exists mainly for timezone reasons, and so we could discuss Europe only things as well. Tv shows etc.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 12, 2010)

Westie said:
			
		

> :U Can we get the new TBT as a Christmas present on Christmas Eve? LOL


Jeremy does have a life other than this forum. I don't think his letter to Santa this year included him being glued to his computer screen away from family and friends and posting on a forum.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 12, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


second part: social club

are all of the people in the EPIC from europe?
it's fine to have timezone groups.. that goes hand-in-hand with the game group, so you can find people to connect with easier.

don't mind me, i'm just butthurt about not getting accepted into the group.
and that there's topics in there. D:<

and what do you mean, by my logic?
the groups wouldn't so much serve as a way to access "hidden" boards, they would mainly be for seeing who plays which games, as not everyone plays wild world, or city folk.  or xbox, or playstation.. whatever.  popular games could get another group, and so on.  the forums wouldn't be hidden if you weren't in, and you would have to physically skim over the topics that weren't what you wanted to read, instead of opening every topic.

again, *censored.2.0* nobody cares about, just me whining.

bleh.  oh well.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2010)

So with out overreacting, when you said something like, if it recognizes the same E-mail and username you get your data? What if it's a ban member from this forum who joins, do they get their data back? Or not since they're banned?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm fine with this move now as I'm not bothered about the TBT Bells anymore.
I'm enjoying my time over at YouTube. 

Approved move is approved! 8D


----------



## TommySnow (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey Jeremy? When exactly will we be moving? And also how will I chnge my name :S


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 13, 2010)

Wonder how many people will join on the day that TBT moves....


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 13, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Wonder how many people will join on the day that TBT moves....


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">zero.</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 13, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Wonder how many people will join on the day that TBT moves....


Probably an alt or two. Unless Jeremy gets on Youtube again.


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 14, 2010)

So, who gets the big scissors to cut the ribbon-- oh wait...

Jeremy.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 14, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> So, who gets the big scissors to cut the ribbon-- oh wait...
> 
> Jeremy.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> So with out overreacting, when you said something like, if it recognizes the same E-mail and username you get your data? What if it's a ban member from this forum who joins, do they get their data back? Or not since they're banned?


*cough*


----------



## Marcus (Dec 15, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does that matter to you?  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## MrMudkip (Dec 15, 2010)

What about a pokeman group for the ds games and the one coming out.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 15, 2010)

MEDIC! said:
			
		

> What about a pokeman group for the ds games and the one coming out.


There already is a Pokemon group.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 15, 2010)

Umm..  My brother and I have the same IP, and he is IP banned.. Will I be able to sign up again?


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Cause if I get bored several days before we move I can go on a spam rampage and then get banned and then I when I join the new forum I will know if I keep all my posts 


Jokes, I'm just curious,


----------



## Mino (Dec 19, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Umm..  My brother and I have the same IP, and he is IP banned.. Will I be able to sign up again?


:|

Who is your brother?


----------



## Trundle (Dec 19, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehem.. Someone.


----------



## Jman (Dec 19, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Thanks to Shrimpkid of NSider2 for tipping me off on this method.


Indeed, it's a very cool method.. it's amazing that it can be done with no database access whatsoever. I've tested it as well, works like a charm.

Even if you're banned, I believe your account will be transferred over. Jeremy will have to verify, but from what I've tried, every account gets transferred over. (regardless of your group)


----------



## Mino (Dec 19, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he one of the dozens of alt accounts you have made?


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

Will Team Rocket be in the new Forum? Hopefully not >.>


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 20, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Will Team Rocket be in the new Forum? Hopefully not >.>


I think you can make your own groups by paying bells, but im not sure if Jeremy includes this feature.


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be *censored.2.0* though, there'd be so many groups.

Will the IRC be back? Because I found my first TBT Friends in the IRC :')


----------



## Trundle (Dec 21, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 21, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> That would be *censored.2.0* though, there'd be so many groups.


I agree.
The fewer groups we have, the more exclusive they are.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 21, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then we could charge more Bells? lol

I'd rather see groups in public though.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 21, 2010)

Yay, my posts, my valuable posts!


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EPIC stays private, free and admission remains at mine and Anna's discretion.
Please?


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 21, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you don't tell us, how will he be unbanned?  :brrrr:


----------



## Trundle (Dec 22, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sorta wanted an admins help, you are all no use to me.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 22, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you don't let in anybody you don't like! And Anna isn't here that often.
EPIC is just about the general chat thread. 
There were chat threads elsewhere, but the clique dissaproved and so the rest were banished!


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know??

I let everyone who's European and Australian in, just like it was at the start.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 22, 2010)

What I'm getting at is that all I see is posts in the chat. I know that not many people play AC as they use to, so not alot will go on in that regards. 

And there have been posts regarding who is in there.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 22, 2010)

I have an idea.

Some of us want to start fresh.
Some of us don't.

We could have an app making it so people who want to start fresh cannot see old posts or threads.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 22, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 22 2010, 03:14:26 PM]I have an idea.
> 
> Some of us want to start fresh.
> Some of us don't.
> ...


bolded where :/

but yes, i think that idea would be good.  like, maybe, all the old topics/boards be a sub-forum/board, and all the new stuff would be in the main forum?

mods/admins could move the active topics out of the old forum boards, and put them where they belong.

or something like that.  eh.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> What I'm getting at is that all I see is posts in the chat. I know that not many people play AC as they use to, so not alot will go on in that regards.
> 
> And there have been posts regarding who is in there.


Well, that was Adam or Nigel.

Adam let his friends in, Nigel let everyone in, I'm bringing it back to the way it was at the start.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IRC??


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry, double'd


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 7, 2011)

I want to keep my user id


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 7, 2011)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> I want to keep my user id


I emailed the coder of the crawler thing and he told me how to fix it.  So the IDs will be in order.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 9, 2011)

wootz. I'll be back en the 12th now.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 9, 2011)

wootz. I'll be back en the 12th now.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yay, my join date and posts will stay the same. But my name sucks, I wish I can change that.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yay, my join date and posts will stay the same. But my name sucks, I wish I can change that.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 9, 2011)

Can we gain bells by posting on the forum ? Just curious ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 9, 2011)

Can we gain bells by posting on the forum ? Just curious ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Can we gain bells by posting on the forum ? Just curious ...


How else would we gain bells? You have to make some to give some.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Can we gain bells by posting on the forum ? Just curious ...


How else would we gain bells? You have to make some to give some.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 9, 2011)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about all those people that isn't on tbt anymore? Then they will get all the good member IDs. I hate mine.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 9, 2011)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about all those people that isn't on tbt anymore? Then they will get all the good member IDs. I hate mine.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 9, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the system we have had here was pretty weird. Their was no way having bells besides creating our first bank account or having 200 posts for 3 bells.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 9, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the system we have had here was pretty weird. Their was no way having bells besides creating our first bank account or having 200 posts for 3 bells.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, fellow '09er, Germy will think of something, or more likely won't care.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, fellow '09er, Germy will think of something, or more likely won't care.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 9, 2011)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 9 2011, 02:16:49 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely won't care. Why should he waste time on giving certain people 'good' user IDs?


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 9, 2011)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 9 2011, 02:16:49 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely won't care. Why should he waste time on giving certain people 'good' user IDs?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know he won't, but it's nice if he does.

Because if your ID is lower, newbies will look up to them, thinking that they're seniors here or really well known people here.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know he won't, but it's nice if he does.

Because if your ID is lower, newbies will look up to them, thinking that they're seniors here or really well known people here.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 9, 2011)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 9 2011, 02:25:07 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just no.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 9, 2011)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 9 2011, 02:25:07 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just no.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 9, 2011)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 9 2011, 02:25:07 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

I genuinely think your brain was assembled backwards :/


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 9, 2011)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 9 2011, 02:25:07 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

I genuinely think your brain was assembled backwards :/


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 9, 2011)

my user id = <3


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 9, 2011)

my user id = <3


----------



## Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 9 2011, 02:25:07 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really need a one month break from TBT.


----------



## Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 9 2011, 02:25:07 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really need a one month break from TBT.


----------



## Mino (Jan 9, 2011)

Josh. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he can probably worry about himself.


----------



## Mino (Jan 9, 2011)

Josh. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he can probably worry about himself.


----------

